# xbox 360 / belkin wireless router



## skyhead22 (Feb 2, 2007)

*I recently bought the belkin wireless n router. I hardwired the 360 to the router and now seem to connect to matches much slower and i am unable to connect to some friends parties. my nat is open. I disabled security to see if that made a difference and it did not. any help?

-mediacom cable internet 8mbps
-motorola surfboard modem
-belkin wireless n router*


----------



## Chaoszorz (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello there, I have the same set up as you (belkin wireless router with xbox 360 ) but my xbox is linked directly to my router, no wireless adapter on my xbox.
Go onto internet explorer or which ever internet browers you have and then type in 192.168.2.1 in the address bar and this should take you to your router settings and on the right hand side there should be connection types, mine is set to PPPoA but i'm not sure if my brother has changed it on his computer which changed the router directly linked to the xbox 360.
If that doesn't work try looking from somthing called upap or upnp which stands for universal plug and play and that unblocks most of the programs and files that games use.
I had the same problem as you and i did this and now it works fine.
Good luck.


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont want to change my connection type to PPoE my current connection is dynamic. as far as the plug and play settings you mention i see no options for that.


----------

